# Has anyone accepted husbands sex addictions



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

R there any women who stay with husband even though they have sex with other women. Serious reply only


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Why would you?


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Not looking to b judges. A lot to my situation.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

So he is ok with you having sex with other men?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A sex addiction is not the same as desiring a normal sex life, so your title is misleading and judgmental.

We have an open relationship, so it's more than tolerated.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

There are plenty of women who stay with their husbands while there sleeping with other women. Just look at the infidelity forum.

Why don't you fill us in on your situation and let us know why you would consider staying with a man who claims to have a sex addiction as a justification for having sex with other women while married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Miarosco,

Believe me - I considered it. In the short term it may seem the easiest solution, but in the long-term I think it will wear you down. My husband is a sex addict. We are in a very painful place. I've actually become emotionally numb to him cheating. I really could care less if he is with a prostitute. I do care about his well-being, however.

Sticking with him as he continues falling deeper into a sexual addiction will not help him. He needs to lose everything to have a shot at change. I will have my own car this Thursday. Then the next step is finding him another apartment/living situation. It's heartbreaking. But when I stop and think about it what hurts the most is the loss of the idea I had of us growing up old together, and the way I imagined him to be for most of our marriage.

I'm sure many women choose to stay for one reason or another - finances, kids, fear, and so on. But I don't want to live this way forever. It's easier in some ways for me since I've only been married 3 years. Still, it is so hard when you love someone.

I love him and care about his well-being, but I am no longer in love with him nor do I adore him anymore. I'm ready to end the limbo. I hope you figure out how to get out of your own limbo, too.

How long have you known about your WS sexual addition? How bad is it? Hang in there.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, Totally... I hurt for you. You are beautiful for loving him so much and being smart enough to know what has to be done. He thinks his life is hard? He has no idea. God love you. You are awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

OP. I tried to accept my husbands addiction for five years. It broke me. It will break you too if you stay. I'm divorcing now and I'm at peace for the first time in years. It's hard to get to this point but in time you'll realize that you can't fix an addict. 

@totally - hang in there. This WILLGet easier. I promise you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone ever feel normal again. How long did it take


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

KanDo said:


> Why would you?





Miarosco said:


> Not looking to b judges. A lot to my situation.


That question is not a judgmental question. It’s an honest question to try to find out more about your situation so that people can be more helpful to you.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Because I have physical disabilities where I have very difficult time being sexual. He has been going outside marriage. I have accepted that. But I struggle


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Miarosco said:


> Because I have physical disabilities where I have very difficult time being sexual. He has been going outside marriage. I have accepted that. But I struggle


Thanks for the answer. This is important to know.

Another personal question so that we can get an good idea of what's going on. 

If he had his way, how often would he have sex in your marriage? 

How often do the two of you have sex on average?


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Before we got married very frequently. After we got married he lost interest. I began havin health issues. He is in great shape and very attractive. Seemed to drift away from me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Miarosco said:


> Before we got married very frequently. After we got married he lost interest. I began havin health issues. He is in great shape and very attractive. Seemed to drift away from me.


Did he start to lose interest in you before or after you started to have health issues?

Why do you say that he has a sex addiction?


----------



## klingongal (Jun 14, 2010)

My husband has a sex addiction to porn (DAILY viewing, even when he is caring for our grandson), and to having affairs (at least 17 verified physical and emotional affairs during our 22 year marriage). I didn't know about a lot of this stuff until about 8 years ago. I am disabled and have no income and can't leave. We also have children.

We have had sex (irregularly) over the years (mostly due to my health problems and having children). I have always been large (250 pounds) but a couple of years ago I started losing weight and now I weigh 135 pounds. NOW my husband won't touch me. Ever since I started losing weight, he has lost interest in having sex with me. He will give me brief kisses and hugs, but treats me as if I am disgusting to him whenever I mention sex or try to touch him in a sexual manner. Well...he has his porn sites and affairs for THAT, so why does he need me? Even though now I'm healthy and thin, just like he used to want me to be? It must be because my hair is only shoulder length...he prefers LONG hair. Or maybe because my breasts are too big for him...he likes tiny breasts. Maybe I'm too old for him...he likes them young. His last affair partner was 20 years younger than him. Oh, and not only did he sleep with his last affair partner...he fell in love with her. She still calls and wants to talk to him. He says the best way to "get over" things is to just "ignore it and it will go away". NOPE. Don't think so.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Miarosco said:


> R there any women who stay with husband even though they have sex with other women. Serious reply only


Gross. No.


----------

